# Bioactive stick insect enclosure?



## Jimbobtom (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm sorry if this has been talked about, I have had trouble finding much on the subject. I keep D. Gigantea(green bean stick). So far I have 5, I got as 1month old nymphs and are now 6 month old adults. Looking like I'll have eggs soon. Have them in a large mesh cage with paper towels as substrate. All of my other critters I keep bioactively, I would like to do the same with my sticks, but my main concerns are:

Is there any clean up crew that will eat the poop, but not the eggs?

Would the eggs be fine left in the substrate to hatch out on their own?

Would really appreciate any input on this! Thanks


----------



## fazzer (Jul 19, 2009)

Try springtails and dwarf tropical woodlice would be your best bet , can’t see them eating the hard eggs . Regards to the eggs , best to take out once a week and incubate , rather than leaving to hatch in the enclosure . The woodlice might not be able to damage / eat the eggs , but they may well cause damage the emerging young . I’m more into spiders and there kin , but I do keep and breed the occasional phasmid . Some one with more experience may come along and answer your questions. All the best Chris


----------



## volcano50026 (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't believe any cleanup crew bugs eat eggs, I have woodlice and millipedes as my crew and I've had some nymphs hatch in the main tank, but I don't breed sticks on purpose so don't take my word for that. The main thing you need to do is keep the eggs damp, so you really should keep them in a separate container


----------



## Jimbobtom (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you for the responses! As far as keeping the eggs damp, I mist the enclosure daily so I'm sure it would stay moist enough. The isopod species I've used as cleanup along with millipedes tend to eat anything that isnt alive moving around within hours. I think I'll just try the springtails to start and see how they handle the poop.


----------

